# Multiple NOC



## nitinstrivia (Aug 25, 2015)

Can a person have multiple NOC to apply for PR.
Will the experience be accounted for both NOC's?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

There is no Application for PR per se. You need to apply via the Express Entry route.


----------



## nitinstrivia (Aug 25, 2015)

well lemme clarify something, anyhow i'll be heading for PR only and the process is only express entry, so that automatically means that m gonna follow the same.
So, kindly stick to the relevant replies than just posting something extremely irrelevant ....
thanks a ton..


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

nitinstrivia said:


> So, kindly stick to the relevant replies than just posting something extremely irrelevant ....




He did post something relevant as you cannot apply for PR, you can only apply for EE. It doesn't matter if PR is the ultimate goal and EE is the route you must take, the fact remains that they are two separate things.

And, far more importantly, if you come here seeking information and advice it might help to drop the attitude as people are less inclined to help those who are being ignorant.


----------



## nitinstrivia (Aug 25, 2015)

see its not about being rude. its that the respective person didn't follow the question all n got deviated by pointing out useless mistakes. 
Almost everyone out in here is for PR. Kindly read the posts n clarify and if u r offended, then even i aint bothered man.
thanks for irrelevant replies.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You _are_ being rude. 

You gave very little information (i.e. no information) in your original post, and based upon the fact that most people who post here often assume that the process to apply for entry into Canada is similar to Australia and do not know what the process is in Canada and/or do not know that the process changed effective 01 January 2015, Auld Yin was simply stating a very important and _relevant_ fact.

I could have issued you an infraction, but have chosen to give you the benefit of the doubt, so please drop the attitude and keep your posts civilised or else you may be subject to infractions in the future.


----------



## nitinstrivia (Aug 25, 2015)

lemme b a lil clear about things first. 
None of u read my question and starting sending irrelevant things. If I didn't provide any details still the question is valid in all aspects.
Cant anyone temme whether i can have multiple NOC's or not? Is that too tough english for u guys to understand. 
If everyone is being offended with my questions and just sending me useless info, kindly stop reverting back, i'll have a civilized conversation with the immigration lawyer than just wasting my time out in here.
thanks for the useless quarrels and wasting my two days on that...


----------

